# 65 Console Mount Vac Gage



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

Decided to install the vac gage. Does anybody have the wiring diagram and vacuum line routing they could post???

Thanx In advance Ric


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

Has nobody here installed this gauge???? Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanx Ric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ric, I can't find the install instructions...I will keep looking. You might try on The PY forum..."Big Pop" has a couple of the gauges and I beleive a NOS one.The guys at M&H Wiring can possibly help with where the "wire tap" belongs....Eric


----------

